# Moving back home



## ClaireChoudhry (May 12, 2015)

I am new on here and just thought I would put my feelers out! 

Me and my husband have decided to move back to Cape Town, South Africa next year. I just cannot bear being so far away from my family anymore and having a baby with another one on the way has just reiterated this feeling even more for me.

I have lived in the UK for 10 years this year and I cannot wait to go back and start a life there with my family.

I just wondered how easy it will be for my husband to get a job? He is of Indian decent but was born in the UK and has an engineering degree. We will obviously have to get him a temporary residence visa and then once he gets a job offer then apply for a work permit. We are a bit apprehensive about how easy this is all going to be so any honest feedback is welcome!


----------



## mrmanager (Jan 21, 2015)

If finding a job while living in the UK is possible, it is the much better option. The UK embassy can process the work endorsement in 3 weeks-1 month, whereas home affairs processing can take... forever?


----------



## ClaireChoudhry (May 12, 2015)

Yes, I agree, it would be preferable to get a job offer whilst we are still in the UK. It is quite the challenge though to get a job offer whilst living in another country. But we can try! Thanks for your input!


----------



## edward222 (Jan 30, 2015)

There are two things you can actually do:
1st: apply there while your still in UK (through online), its an advantage if you already have an employer when you got there.
2nd: If you cant find a job there, you can actually try free lancing, there are lots opportunities in
free lancing companies for an engineering degree.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hilrap (Jul 31, 2014)

A third alternative (a bit of a work around), you can register your own company and either employ your husband (easy) or get him a business endorsement (more difficult). As an engineer it shouldn't be too hard to get him sub-contracted through your company!


----------



## AF_Cpt (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello again Claire  

My personal opinion, and i could be wrong but your husband shouldn't have too much of a problem as he has a professional degree. If he's got experience, I think it will be relatively easy for him to find a job. But the other commenters have given some great advice. 

If you don't manage to get a job before coming back to SA, make sure he has a working visa or the right to work here. It makes employers more acceptable to giving him the job. And less complications further down the line. 

Goodluck!! and all the best for the new lil one on the way


----------



## ClaireChoudhry (May 12, 2015)

Thank you so much for your advice, it is much appreciated


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Claire do join the Return to South Africa facebook group, it contains hundreds of SA's in the planning stages of returning home and others who have now returned home and can offer valuable advice to returnees. You will find that the overwhelming majority of returnees are doing so for family reasons, very few have so far regretted it. All the best.


----------



## ClaireChoudhry (May 12, 2015)

Thank you so much! I will go join that group now! Yay for no regrets!
xx


----------



## mel2102 (Nov 16, 2012)

You could also consider going down the route of applying for a spousal permanent residence visa from the UK, this will give him the right to work immediately and could make it easier for him to get a job straight away. The only downside is that the wait for this visa can be up to 24 months - well that is the Department of Home Affairs worst case scenario timescale - but in reality is can be a lot less. My UK partner got granted his in 9 months. We had to prove co-habitation and get a partnership agreement notarised by a Notary Public in the UK as we are not married but as you are the process would be easier. 

Good luck! I also returned to SA after twenty years because I was missing my family. So far no regrets - there is very little I miss about the UK.


----------



## ClaireChoudhry (May 12, 2015)

Thanks Mel! That would be ideal but we don't want to wait that long - we are FAR too impatient!! haha But as you say it might be quicker than that. We are going through an immigration consultant so will ask him the question and see what he says.

So glad you are loving being back home and that you have no regrets. Life is too short in my opinion and there is no place like home. xx


----------

